# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Видеоконкурс "Кот Мартовский"

## tatty-yana

Внимание, конкурс!
Сайт "Моя Авантюра" поздравляет Вас с наступлением весны и проводит видеоконкурс "Кот Мартовский".Поскольку приход весны ощущают не только люди, а и кошки, то этот конкурс посвящается именно им.
Подробности конкурса Вы можете увидеть тут http://myavantura.ru/konkursy/foto-i...ursy/news.html 
Призы будут не только для людей, но и для кошек,потому предлагаем принять участие в конкурсе вместе с нами!

----------

